# The JOHN DEERE 16ft Lund Aluminum shallow V project begins !



## steelworks (Jul 25, 2012)

Greetings everyone. This is my first post on here and it will continue to chronicle the ongoing remodel of my 16ft Lund shallow V into a JOHN DEERE themed boat. I actually built from scratch a wooden version of this 5 years ago and just always wanted to build a metal one as there is less maintenance etc. I naturally started by taking everything out of the boat and pressure washing it thoroughly. That is the picture that is attached. I will post more as I go along. I am going to use MAJIC ( from tractor supply ) tractor and implement paint with a reducer and hardener added. From everything I can tell this stuff ought rock with high gloss, and diamond hard finish. I will also paint the trailer and yellow theme the wheel rims, and various parts as well. This is gonna be fun !
Ideas appreciated !


----------



## Gramps50 (Jul 25, 2012)

This should be fun to watch

:WELCOME:


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome to Tinboats buddy! Im looking forward to following your build! If you need any ideas I built my son a large tractor bed a year and a half ago JD green with yellow stripes is a really nice color scheme!

Sorry the photo quality isn't fantastic, I had to put the tractor bed up because my son decided it was going to be fun to jump off of the bed and I decided he just wasn't quite old enough for it yet.


----------



## steelworks (Jul 25, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen! THe thoughts are deeply appreciated and I love the John Deere bed idea. I want one haha....Planning on getting the pains done in the next few days. WIll post the results here of course.
by the way if you want to see what I Do for a living go to https://ww.RicSteelatsea.Com or https://www.RicSteel.Com

Peace.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 26, 2012)

steelworks said:


> Thanks gentlemen! THe thoughts are deeply appreciated and I love the John Deere bed idea. I want one haha....Planning on getting the pains done in the next few days. WIll post the results here of course.
> by the way if you want to see what I Do for a living go to https://ww.RicSteelatsea.Com or https://www.RicSteel.Com
> 
> Peace.




awesome dude!!! im callin ya HOLLYWOOD!! or NASHVILLE!!! lol! love to hear some more stuff!!


----------



## steelworks (Jul 26, 2012)

You are too kind ! As all of you know beofre you paint there is prep and I have plenty to do. I realized today that I have to remount the fenders correctly and weld the hitch cup pice onto the trailer as well. THen I have to move the uprights on the trailer and re-rug all of the bunks etc. Sooo I am pulling the boat off the trailer tomorrow and turning it upside down on horses in the driveway. THen I awill work on the trailer. It is my plan to remove all of the rugs on the trailer and get down to the wood. If the wood is good I will paint it green too haha....since I am going to paint the trailer JD Green as well. I just thought that painting it yellow was too much with the yellow wheels. What does the forum think on trailer color. by the way the boat will have yellow lettering as well as yellow registration numbers. Peace..... https://www.RicSteelatSea.com


----------



## Buddychrist (Jul 26, 2012)

Get some ultimate bunk boards since you're going to already have the boat off the trailer!

They are fairly cheap just google

Ultimate bunk boards


----------



## earl60446 (Jul 26, 2012)

Best of luck with that John Deere boat stuff. Hey, can I tow it, please, please, please!
Tim


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 26, 2012)

i would do the trailer in JD green and the fenders JD yellow along with the uprights for your lights and any other small peices to accent it...post a pic of your trailer when you get time...


----------



## hollywooddippa (Jul 26, 2012)

Very cool idea..........maybe you can get some Greenbay Packer sponsorship


----------



## steelworks (Jul 27, 2012)

OMG I absolutely love the TRUCK ! Very Very nice....BUT NOW I HAVE TO BUILD ONE ! after the boat of course. More tomorrow.


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 27, 2012)

man if your doin the trailer too, you cant have a black motor pushin the boat...this scheme has me thinkin of a million cool possibilities....


----------



## steelworks (Jul 27, 2012)

THe motor is already gone as it was locked up and scrap....I sold it for 50 bucks to pay for the paint [email protected]@@lol....This boat is going to hae two identical 12v trolling motors on the back that run from 2-8d truck batteries so that it is GREEN and mean to. I am going to paint these motors in Yellow and green as well as the boxes in side etc....Here is a pic of my last one that I build from scratch outa home depot in a week by myself. It rotted due to rain and wood that was no covered by a watertight tarp for 5 months....I was out of the country and when I cane home it was destroyed with rot HENCE the aluminum version at this time, enjoy this boat that started me on this journey,


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 27, 2012)

HEY STEEL WHAT DID YA HAVE TO GIVE FOR THE BOAT?


----------



## benjineer (Jul 27, 2012)

Hate the motor was locked up, but it was the wrong length anyway. Looking forward to your build. I think it's the same boat as mine except mine has the short transom.


----------



## steelworks (Jul 30, 2012)

Greetings Guys ! I am going to try to post several pics of the work accomplished the last two days in about 14 hours. I took the boat off the trailer and turned it over on the pallets in the pics. Then I took the trailer and put it up on a pallet also. Then I pulled the wheels, cleaned off the old carpet with a razor knife and removed the side boards as well as the lighting. I also redid all of the wiring while the boat was off. Much easier for sure. I did all of this by myself. Thank God this was aluminum or I would have gone to the hospital lol.....I paid $300.00 for the boat motor trailer cash plus I gave up a 10/22 Ruger rifle so I have about $500.00 in it total. So far the sale of the "locked up" motor paid for all of the paint. Here is the REAL story on the motor and you are gonna love this.....The guy met me at Cracker Barrel with his wife and three little kids and told me that he made a living getting motors like this running. I said " Good luck and I hope you do !" In about 3 hours he sent me a pic of the motor running with water pumping and everything ! I called him and congratulated him and he offered to sell it back to be cause he felt so bad ! I was laughing so hard I almost dropped the phone ! I am so glad that he got a great little motor and the next day he sold it on Craigslist haha ! I love that.....He told me that he would keep his eye out for a short shaft 20-25hp for me and stay in touch so we will see on that. I wanted a tiller operated motor and a short shaft anyway....ALL GOOD and a Great story. Nice guy too. Well it is going to rain on everything tonight here is Tennessee and the dust on everything will be gone tomorrow so maybe just maybe I will paint something GREEN then. Peace.

Ric Steel


----------



## shawnfish (Jul 31, 2012)

that is funny!! boats coming right along and starting to look good, cant wait to see the yeller and green on it.....


----------



## Brandon (Jul 31, 2012)

Looks great so far! Seeing yours makes me want to get started on mine


----------



## steelworks (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok guys I have a question for you. The trailer and boat are going to be green. The lettering on the side of the boat will be yellow. THe wheels are yellow. BUT what color should I paint the fenders? Your ideas appreciated.

Ric


----------



## Buddychrist (Aug 6, 2012)

Green with dual yellow stripes 1 and 1/2" wide with John Deere on the outside yellow stripe in green with a yellow JD emblem in between the stripes on the front and rear of the fender


----------



## steelworks (Aug 7, 2012)

Greetings boat lovers ! TOday is the day that I shot a gallon of paint onto the trailer and the outsude of the boat. I hae not gotten to the inside yet but I felt like this was the best flow and order to get this done after much thought. As you will see the fenders are green and the tires are going back on the yellow rims today too so that I can figure out exactly where to weld/bolt the fenders. IT IS GREEN ! lol....and thanks for the thoughts and advice ! I painted this outside in a light wind and the hull temp was 160 degrees so I guess this is a "baked" enamel paint job with GOD doing the baking ! More later as I turn it over and paint the inside in a week. Peace. https://www.RIcSteel.Com


----------



## Firescooby (Aug 18, 2012)

Awesome!!! Subscribed


----------



## steelworks (Aug 18, 2012)

Hey Everybody,

I now have the boat off the trailer and turned up correctly on rollers in the garage. I am fitting things like headlights which have yellow beams abd backs that will be painted green of course as well as fitting the center truck box etc. THings are moving along but I do not want to paint the inside till I have most things fitted. I will remove them and then pain and refit just like building a chopper etc....Will post more soon. THe trailer now has the green finders mounted as well as a yellow winch, yellow chocks, and a yello rimmed spare on the front ! You guys are gonna flip when you see ot the next time !

https://www.RicSteel.Com


----------



## JMichael (Aug 18, 2012)

Saw the title and had to take a look at this project. My sister and her husband were part owners of a JD dealership for over 20 years. I swear she has at least one of everything they made in the way of collectables and toys. It may end up being more green than I can stand in the long run but good luck with it. I'll have to show my sister this one for sure.


----------

